# Looking for a gaming group in Wichita Falls Tx



## Gendo Ikari (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey all I am looking for a group in Wichita Falls Tx.  I am most interested in D&D however I will play pretty much anything.  I know BESM, D20 Modern, Call of CAthulu, Vampire, Fusion, Werewolf, Star Wars, Shadow RUn, Etc. I am willing to play anything and learn new games.

If you are looking for a player email me at jzamyslowski@hotmail.com


----------

